# Propane cooker leaving soot on pot bottom



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

We have one of those propane fish cookers that I like to use outside for canning. However, it leaves a thick coating of black soot all over the bottom of my canner when I use it. Does anyone know what causes this and if the cooker can be adjusted to correct the problem?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There may be an adjustment where the gas tube enters the burner. The flame should be all blue , no yellow. It should look similar to the one in this picture:

http://www.heaterradiants.com/Adjust.htm

You can also try coating the bottom of the pot with soap before using, and that will keep any soot from sticking


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep, sound like you should have an air adjustment on there that will control how much air is mixed with the gas. Gas burning properly will burn cleanly.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

probably a spider web blockiing the air intake for the gas mixture.......clean that out first before making any other adjustments....


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

All the above are good answers, also on mine once a small wasp nest was inside blocking the gas air mixture, burned red and smoked pot till I found it. It wasn't the nest burning, it was just preventing the proper air to gas mixture causing smoke and red flame. Eddie


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks, eveyone, for your help. I found the air intake and I think that is the problem. Now I'm looking for a pipe cleaner to get in there and clean it out :hobbyhors .


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

i have one that did the same thing and the lil holes where the flames come out was rusted up and was almost blocked with the rust. i used a small drill bit to open them back up and it quit sooting, so check that also.


----------

